# Nhà thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp chuyên nghiệp giá mềm



## diem.hlv123 (10/11/20)

*ĐẠI LÝ CUNG CẤP VÀ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP CHO HỘI TRƯỜNG GIÁ RẺ NHẤT.*


Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thật sự là một sản phẩm làm mát chất lượng đỉnh cao nhất trong tất cả các sản phẩm làm mát hiện nay. Với công suất lên đến 100.000BTU và khả năng hoạt động bền bỉ, dễ dàng di chuyển, lắp đặt, vệ sinh, đơn giản trong việc bảo hành về sau mà lại còn tiện lợi trong sử dụng… Chính vì thế, không khó để nhận ra sản phẩm này chiếm được cảm tình rất lớn từ chủ đầu tư.

Bài viết tham khảo thêm: 
*Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*




Vậy đại lý cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho hội trường giá rẻ nhất khu vực miền Nam là đâu?



Nên đọc thêm tin: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất








_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin 10hp được Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt_



*LÝ DO NÊN LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP CHO HỘI TRƯỜNG.*



*Đặc trưng của hội trường.*



Đây là một không gian lớn dành để tổ chức một buổi tiệc, một buổi lễ hay một chương trình nào đó, với sức chứa lên đến 1000 người.
Thời gian hoạt động diễn ra trong vài tiếng, 3 – 4 tiếng là cao nhất.
Có nhiều bàn ghế và chỗ ngồi, nhiều ngõ ngách và vật dụng trang trí.
Tùy vào từng nơi, nhưng hầu hết hội trường đều là không gian kín.


=> Vì thế, hội trường cần nhất chính là một hệ thống máy lạnh có khả năng đảo gió đều, hoạt động bền bỉ, tiết kiệm điện cao và đặc biệt phải có độ thẩm mỹ để phù hợp cho những dịp đặc biệt.








_Hình ảnh thực tế dàn nóng máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin 10hp được Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt_




*Lý do nên lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho hội trường.*


Sở dĩ lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho hội trường vì dòng máy lạnh này có luồng gió tỏa ra rất mạnh và gắt, lại làm lạnh nhanh, sau khi khởi động máy là có thể cảm nhận được luôn hơi mát mà không cần phải chờ đợi.



Hơn nữa, khi hoạt động thì máy lạnh tủ đứng công suất lớn thường có tiếng ồn (dù không quá lớn) nên chỉ thường dùng cho những không gian lớn như hội trường mới là thích hợp để lắp đặt. Đồng thời, dòng máy lạnh này cũng dễ dàng trong việc vận chuyển và lắp đặt.




Là một dòng máy thổi trực tiếp, gồm 2 bộ phận chính: dàn nóng và dàn lạnh.
Thiết kế giống như một chiếc tủ đặt sàn nhưng lại có khả năng làm mát nhanh và lạnh nhất trong các sản phẩm làm mát khác.
Hướng thổi của máy chỉ có một, nhưng khả năng đảo gió linh hoạt và thổi xa đến từ 10 mét đến 20 mét, cho nên, không gian sẽ được làm mát toàn vẹn.
Khi mua máy lạnh về bạn chỉ việc đặt ngay dưới sàn nhà nơi có diện tích và không gian phù hợp để lắp đặt, không còn phải khoan tường hay khoét trần như những loại khác.
Lốc máy sử dụng thường là loại lốc piston nên tính ổn định của máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cao, ít bị hư hỏng lặt vặt.







_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh tủ đứng LG 10hp được Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt_




*Mặt hạn chế của việc lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho hội trường.*



Điểm trừ lớn nhất của những sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp chính là thiết kế quá khổ của nó. Là sản phẩm thuộc dòng công nghiệp (Packaged) cho nên sẽ hơi chiếm diện tích đặt sàn một chút. Tuy nhiên, có thể khắc phục bằng cách đi âm tường, đó cũng là một cách biến tấu để không gian của bạn thêm độc đáo hơn.
Khi hoạt động sẽ phát ra tiếng ồn, tuy nhiên vẫn không đáng kể và không làm ảnh hưởng đến hoạt động diễn ra của không gian.
Sức gió nhiều khi quá mạnh nên không thích hợp để bố trí các vật dụng gần máy.







_Hình ảnh thực tế dàn nóng máy lạnh tủ đứng LG 10HP được Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt_



*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP CHO HỘI TRƯỜNG NÊN SỬ DỤNG THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*


Hiện nay, thị trường chủ yếu tập trung phân phối vào 5 hãng máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp chính. Vì đây là một sản phẩm có thể nói là vô cùng phức tạp trong việc sản xuất, cho nên, chỉ có những thương hiệu thực sự chất lượng mới đủ khả năng để phân phối dòng máy lạnh này.




Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin: 82.200.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG Inverter: 70.000.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Reetech: 68.800.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Nagakawa: 57.800.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Sumikura: 66.300.000đ.


****Trong các hãng kể trên, nên đầu tư vào thương hiệu nào để lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp?*


Câu trả lời tùy thuộc vào sở thích, yêu cầu của không gian và đặc biệt là phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào kinh tế của mỗi người mới có thể chọn lựa được sản phẩm phù hợp. Vì thế, để được tư vấn kỹ hơn về từng sản phẩm, từng kiến trúc nội thất hội trường, hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi qua Holtine 0909 787 022 để được nhân viên hỗ trợ nhanh nhất nhé.








_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh tủ đứng Nagakawa 10HP được Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt_



****Bảng giá nhân công, vật tư lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho hội trường.*


*Nội dung.*

*ĐVT*

*Đơn giá*


Nhân công lắp đặt.

Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp.

Bộ

950.000


Ống đồng cho máy 10hp     480.000
Ống nước xả (keo, co, lơi)



m

15.000 – 25.000


Dây điện Cadivi



m

10.000 – 15.000


CP điện 2P/16A/32A + hộp nhựa



Bộ

80.000


Khung đỡ dàn nóng đặt sàn



Cặp

Call






Giá có thể thay đổi tùy vào vị trí lắp đặt máy và từng thời điểm: Liên hệ 0909 787 022 để biết thêm chi tiết.








_Hình ảnh thực tế dàn nóng máy lạnh tủ đứng Nagakawa 10HP được Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt_



*ĐẠI LÝ NÀO CUNG CẤP VÀ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP CHO HỘI TRƯỜNG GIÁ RẺ NHẤT?*


Hải Long Vân là một trong những đại lý chuyên cung cấp và *lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho hội trường* với giá cam kết rẻ nhất thị trường.



Chúng tôi vô cùng tự tin trong lĩnh vực điện lạnh, cam kết cung cấp cho các bạn những mặt hàng máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp chính hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, có hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nguồn gốc xuất xứ.



Đặc biệt là dịch vụ lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cực chuyên nghiệp toàn miền Nam. Đội ngũ nhân viên có kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong việc lắp đặt và thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho nhiều công trình lớn như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, kho chứa hàng,… Tất cả đều do Hải Long Vân lên ý tưởng, thiết kế và lắp đặt hoàn thành cho hệ thống máy lạnh.



=> Bạn có thể tham khảo những công trình tiêu biểu của chúng tôi tại ĐÂY để chắc chắn hơn về sự chuyên nghiệp và uy tín của chúng tôi nhé.






















_Một số hình ảnh kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân đang thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10HP_



*KẾT LUẬN.*


Hải Long Vân ngoài việc là đơn vị chuyên cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho hội trường giá rẻ nhất tại khu vực TPHCM các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Bình Thạnh, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Bình Chánh, Cần Giờ, Hóc Môn, Nhà Bè, Củ Chi, và các tỉnh lân cận như Long An, Tiền Giang, Đồng Nai, Bình Dương,… Cam kết giá luôn là rẻ nhất!



Lưu ngay lại Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng sẽ hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát và báo giá trọn gói, dự toán tổng chi phí lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho hội trường nhanh chóng và chính xác nhất.

Link bài viết: Đại lý cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho hội trường giá rẻ nhất


----------

